# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مسائل مربوط به مدرسه >  نرفتن سر کلاسها و غیر حضوری خواندن کار درستیه ؟

## sh-n

ما به خاطر شرایط کار مادرپدرم ، تو یه شهرک زندگی می کنیم ..اونجا منطقه دوئه ، ولی یه دبیرستان بیشتر نداره و دبیراشم خیلی جالب نیستن ( افتضاحن اصلا)   بچه هام  اصلا  و ابدا درس نمی خونن.  
منم  واسه سال سوم ، اومدم یزد پیش مادربزرگم تو یه دبیرستان غیرانتفاعی . اینجا دبیرا از شهرک بهترن اما خب ، اول سال که با کلاسا پیش می رفتم دیدم ارتباط برقرار کردن با همشون برام ناممکنه   ، حالا که دقت میکنم ، من سر کلاس هیچ درسیو گوش نمیکردم!  
شیمی با اقاجانی خوندم . حسابان با گاج و خصوصی . فیزیک فقط خودم میخوندم ولی واسه فصل جریانا خصوصی میرفتم . 
هندسه و جبرم خودم فقط ! سر کلاسا اغلب خوابم ینی !! 
عمومی هام ، از خوابیدن گذشته . می رم تو کما  :Yahoo (21):  دبیرامم به خاطر نمره هام کاریم ندارن . میذارن راحت باشم  :Yahoo (27): 

میخوام سال بعد برگردم همون شهرک خودمون . حس میکنم اینجا موندنم بی فایده است . میخوام  با مدیره صحبت کنم که نیام سر کلاسا . بشینم تو خونه ، مدرسه رو با کلاسای صنعتی شریف (برای اختصاصیا) برای خودم شبیه سازی کنم . یعنی دقیقا طبق برنامه استاندارد مدرسه پیش برم .. دبیرای صنعتی شریف از نظر من  ، خیلی بهتر از دبیرایین که من تاحالا باهاشون کلاس داشتم.
یه ذره ریسکه به نظرم . میخوام امتحانی دو هفته این کارو بکنم ، اگه دیدم خوب نتیجه میگیرم ادامه بدم . 
نظر شما چیه ؟ کار درستیه ؟

----------


## yaghma

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط sh-n


ما به خاطر شرایط کار مادرپدرم ، تو یه شهرک زندگی می کنیم ..اونجا منطقه دوئه ، ولی یه دبیرستان بیشتر نداره و دبیراشم خیلی جالب نیستن ( افتضاحن اصلا)   بچه هام  اصلا  و ابدا درس نمی خونن.  
منم  واسه سال سوم ، اومدم یزد پیش مادربزرگم تو یه دبیرستان غیرانتفاعی . اینجا دبیرا از شهرک بهترن اما خب ، اول سال که با کلاسا پیش می رفتم دیدم ارتباط برقرار کردن با همشون برام ناممکنه   ، حالا که دقت میکنم ، من سر کلاس هیچ درسیو گوش نمیکردم!  
شیمی با اقاجانی خوندم . حسابان با گاج و خصوصی . فیزیک فقط خودم میخوندم ولی واسه فصل جریانا خصوصی میرفتم . 
هندسه و جبرم خودم فقط ! سر کلاسا اغلب خوابم ینی !! 
عمومی هام ، از خوابیدن گذشته . می رم تو کما  دبیرامم به خاطر نمره هام کاریم ندارن . میذارن راحت باشم 

میخوام سال بعد برگردم همون شهرک خودمون . حس میکنم اینجا موندنم بی فایده است . میخوام  با مدیره صحبت کنم که نیام سر کلاسا . بشینم تو خونه ، مدرسه رو با کلاسای صنعتی شریف (برای اختصاصیا) برای خودم شبیه سازی کنم . یعنی دقیقا طبق برنامه استاندارد مدرسه پیش برم .. دبیرای صنعتی شریف از نظر من  ، خیلی بهتر از دبیرایین که من تاحالا باهاشون کلاس داشتم.
یه ذره ریسکه به نظرم . میخوام امتحانی دو هفته این کارو بکنم ، اگه دیدم خوب نتیجه میگیرم ادامه بدم . 
نظر شما چیه ؟ کار درستیه ؟


سلام 
شما لطف کنید تشریف ببرید کلاس,یک بار سر خود محل تحصیل تون رو تغییر دادین ,نتیجه ای هم که براتون حاصل شد فهمیدین که کار اشتباهی کردین ,رفتن به سر کلاس باعث انگیزه برای خوندن و حس رقابت با سایرین میشه,دیگه از این هم بگذریم که اگر مشکلی داشتین امکان این رو دارا هستین که رفع اشکال کنید , کلاس های صنعتی شریف هر چقدر هم خوب باشن , از حضور فیزیکی در سر کلاس غافل نشید*

----------


## ali7893

> *
> سلام 
> شما لطف کنید تشریف ببرید کلاس,یک بار سر خود محل تحصیل تون رو تغییر دادین ,نتیجه ای هم که براتون حاصل شد فهمیدین که کار اشتباهی کردین ,رفتن به سر کلاس باعث انگیزه برای خوندن و حس رقابت با سایرین میشه,دیگه از این هم بگذریم که اگر مشکلی داشتین امکان این رو دارا هستین که رفع اشکال کنید , کلاس های صنعتی شریف هر چقدر هم خوب باشن , از حضور فیزیکی در سر کلاس غافل نشید*


بعضی مدرسه ها اصلا توشون رقابتی وجود نداره :Yahoo (21): بری بیشتر از درس میفتی :Yahoo (50):

----------


## yaghma

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط ali7893


بعضی مدرسه اصلا توشون رقابتی وجود ندارهبری بیشتر از درس میفتی


حتی اگر رقابتی برای خوندن هم نباشه , ایشون دارن خودشون رو از نعمت داشتن کسی که میتونن برای رفع اشکال بهشون مراجعه کنند محروم میکنه, از طرفی , با توی خونه موندن , رغبت ادم برای مطالعه کمتر میشه و یکجوری حس تنبلی میاد سراغ ادم,چون هیچ برنامه و هیچ کلاسی وجود نداره , فرد با بیخیالی درس میخونه*

----------


## Forgotten

سلام 
درسته اگر توی کلاس دانش آموز درسخون بیشتر باشه شما هم ترغیب میشید بخونید اما در نبودش هم میتونید بخونید چرا ؟ چون در آزمون شرکت میکنید و این باعث ایجاد حس رغابت در شما میشه ، مثلا در شهر ما تا دلتون بخواد دختر درسخون داریم ولی پسر کمتره و این محیط رقابت در آزمون به وجود اومده نمیتونیم که همکلاس بشیم ! 

گوش دادن سر کلاس برای ثتبیت مطلب به خصوص در دروس اختصاصی کافی نیست و اینکه شما سر کلاس یادنمیگرفتید شاید طبیعی باشه چون باید خودتون در خونه بخونید در ضمن بدون داشتن پیش خوانی امکان نداره از نشستن سر کلاسای اختصاصی راضی باشید . 

من خودم خیلی از دروس رو پیشخوانی میکردم امسال به کلی مشکل و سوال و ابهام برمیخوردم مسلما برای رفع اونها باید سر کلاس میرفتم پس شما هم قطعا به این مشکل میخورید یعنی اگر سوال براتون ایجاد نشد تعجب کنید از روش مطالعتون 

فقط در یک صورت مدرسه رفتن بیهوده هست اینکه شما همون درسی رو که در مدرسه سر کلاسش نشستید دوباره بیرون برید کلاس . در این صورت بهتره نرید مدرسه مثلا یکی از بچه های ما سال بعد میخواد غیرحضوری برداره همه درسا رو بیرون کلاس بره ( کار احمقانه ای هست و قبول ندارم ) 

یه چیز دیگه شما اگر مدرسه نرید صبحا ساعت 9 از خواب بیدار میشید و مطالعه رو ساعت 10 شروع میکنید ( این یک واقعیته ) خب همینجا کلی وقتتون با خواب تلف شد مدرسه بهتر بود ! 

مگه میشه شنبه بعد آزمون رو توی مدرسه تجربه نکرد ؟؟؟ 

یه قضیه مهمی هم هست که اشاره نکردید وضع معلم ها در شهرتون چطوره ؟ 
با اینکه امسال من دروس رو پیشخوانی میکردم و نیازی به مدرسه نداشتم بازم رفتم و ضرری ندیدم ! توصیه میکنم برید ( مشروط به اینکه معلما خوب باشن حداقل )

----------


## Mr.Dr

> *
> سلام 
> شما لطف کنید تشریف ببرید کلاس,یک بار سر خود محل تحصیل تون رو تغییر دادین ,نتیجه ای هم که براتون حاصل شد فهمیدین که کار اشتباهی کردین ,رفتن به سر کلاس باعث انگیزه برای خوندن و حس رقابت با سایرین میشه,دیگه از این هم بگذریم که اگر مشکلی داشتین امکان این رو دارا هستین که رفع اشکال کنید , کلاس های صنعتی شریف هر چقدر هم خوب باشن , از حضور فیزیکی در سر کلاس غافل نشید*


سلام داداش گلم
با تمام احترامی که واسه نظرتون قائلم ولی واسه ما هر سال تنها رقابت بین دانش آموزان گرفتن صندلی جلوی کولر بود (بدون اغراق)  :Yahoo (106):  انگیزه هم که بدست نمی آوردی و فضای رقابتی که نداشت هیچ ! همون انگیزه ای که خودت داشتی هم به فــنا میرفت ! معلم های ما هم امسال فقط فیزیک بد نبود ! بقیه همش سرشون تو واتساپ و تلگرام و اینستاگرام و فیس بوک و ... بود ! معلم زیست و شیمی مون که رفع اشکال نمی کردن هیچ ! اگه ازشون سوال میپرسیدی هم برعکس (اشتباه) جوابت میدادن ! همون چیزی که خودت بلد بودی هم یجورایی یادت میرفت ! معلم ریاضی مون ازش بعضی سوالای قلم چی رو می پرسیدم مسخرم میکرد ! میگفت این سوالا نه تو کنکور بدردت میخوره و نه تو نهایی ! کلاً امسال مدرسه ما به جز خستگی چیزی واسمون نداشت !
 ** واسه اینکه باور کنی، پیشنهاد میکنم یه سر به مناطق محروم جنوب کشور از جمله *بوشهر* ، هرمزگان ، خوزستان بزنید **
استارتر تاپیک، تنها کسی که* در این زمینه* میتونه کمکت کنه خودتی ! چونکه کسی از وضع مدرسه شما آگاه نیست !  :Yahoo (105):

----------


## Forgotten

> سلام داداش گلم
> با تمام احترامی که واسه نظرتون قائلم ولی واسه ما هر سال تنها رقابت بین دانش آموزان گرفتن صندلی جلوی کولر بود (بدون اغراق)  انگیزه هم که بدست نمی آوردی و فضای رقابتی که نداشت هیچ ! همون انگیزه ای که خودت داشتی هم ****** میرفت ! معلم های ما هم امسال فقط فیزیک بد نبود ! بقیه همش سرشون تو واتساپ و تلگرام و اینستاگرام و فیس بوک و ... بود ! معلم زیست و شیمی مون که رفع اشکال نمی کردن هیچ ! اگه ازشون سوال میپرسیدی هم برعکس (اشتباه) جوابت میدادن ! همون چیزی که خودت بلد بودی هم یجورایی یادت میرفت ! معلم ریاضی مون ازش بعضی سوالای قلم چی رو می پرسیدم مسخرم میکرد ! میگفت این سوالا نه تو کنکور بدردت میخوره و نه تو نهایی ! کلاً امسال مدرسه ما به جز خستگی چیزی واسمون نداشت !
>  ** واسه اینکه باور کنی، پیشنهاد میکنم یه سر به مناطق محروم جنوب کشور از جمله *بوشهر* ، هرمزگان ، خوزستان بزنید **
> استارتر تاپیک، تنها کسی که* در این زمینه* میتونه کمکت کنه خودتی ! چونکه کسی از وضع مدرسه شما آگاه نیست !


بله به شدت موافقم 
اگر معلم چیزی برای ارائه نداشته باشه نباید سر کلاسش نشست ! من خودم سر کلاس زمین شناسی بازدهیم 0 بود ( یعنی هیچ هیچ )( همه مشکل در معلم نبود من خودم کلا با این درس مشکل دارم ) و میخواستم نرم کلاسش رو اما دیگه به خاطر بعضی مسائل مجبور شدم

----------


## Shayan.m

سلام 
من که از مدرسه رفتن خیری ندیدم 
حالا خوددانی

----------


## yaghma

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Mr.Dr


سلام داداش گلم
با تمام احترامی که واسه نظرتون قائلم ولی واسه ما هر سال تنها رقابت بین دانش آموزان گرفتن صندلی جلوی کولر بود (بدون اغراق)  انگیزه هم که بدست نمی آوردی و فضای رقابتی که نداشت هیچ ! همون انگیزه ای که خودت داشتی هم به فــنا میرفت ! معلم های ما هم امسال فقط فیزیک بد نبود ! بقیه همش سرشون تو واتساپ و تلگرام و اینستاگرام و فیس بوک و ... بود ! معلم زیست و شیمی مون که رفع اشکال نمی کردن هیچ ! اگه ازشون سوال میپرسیدی هم برعکس (اشتباه) جوابت میدادن ! همون چیزی که خودت بلد بودی هم یجورایی یادت میرفت ! معلم ریاضی مون ازش بعضی سوالای قلم چی رو می پرسیدم مسخرم میکرد ! میگفت این سوالا نه تو کنکور بدردت میخوره و نه تو نهایی ! کلاً امسال مدرسه ما به جز خستگی چیزی واسمون نداشت !
 ** واسه اینکه باور کنی، پیشنهاد میکنم یه سر به مناطق محروم جنوب کشور از جمله بوشهر ، هرمزگان ، خوزستان بزنید **
استارتر تاپیک، تنها کسی که در این زمینه میتونه کمکت کنه خودتی ! چونکه کسی از وضع مدرسه شما آگاه نیست ! 


اهواز بودم , توی گرمای تابستون , و برای کار, بمدت 6 ماه.
حرفتون صحیح هست , ولی پست اول استارتر رو خوندین که دارن توی یک مدرسه غیر انتفاعی درس میخونن و اون محرومیت هایی که شما نام بردین رو ندارن؟ اصلا بخاطر همون دبیرها تغییر مدرسه دادن؟
نظرات شخصی هستند و مسلما هر کسی صلاح خودش رو بهتر میدونه ,این موضوع هم مستثنی نیست,امیدوارم ایشون بهترین تصمیم رو بگیرین*

----------


## SEYED REZA

*از نظر من اين كارتون اشتباهه 

برا درس خوندن دو تا چيز بايد باشه 
١) علاقه 
٢) اجبار 
اين دو در كنار هم ميتركونن شمايي كه سر كلاس ميخوابيديد مسلما علاقه و ميلي به اون درس نداشتيد حتي با گند ترين دبيراي هم تحمل ميكرديد و گوش ميدايد 

پس اگه ديگه اجبارم از بين بره ديگه وا ويلا

بي نظمي ! خستگي ! تنبلي ! منزوي شدن  ! از عواقب اين كاره 


اميدوارم ناراحت نشده باشيد ! اما ي دوستي داشتم سال دوم و سوم ايشون روزي ١٠ ساعت ميخوند اما سال پيش قرار شد غير حضوريش كنه ! فكر كنم هنوز درساي پيش پارسالش رو پاس نكرده و اخيرا ول گرد خيابونيم شدن !

لااقل در بعضي از كلاسا غيبت كنيد نه اينكه كل رو از دست بديد 

در ضمن رفاقت با يه دوست درس خون داشته باش خودت كم كم رشد ميكني*

----------


## sh-n

> *
> سلام 
> شما لطف کنید تشریف ببرید کلاس,یک بار سر خود محل تحصیل تون رو تغییر دادین ,نتیجه ای هم که براتون حاصل شد فهمیدین که کار اشتباهی کردین ,رفتن به سر کلاس باعث انگیزه برای خوندن و حس رقابت با سایرین میشه,دیگه از این هم بگذریم که اگر مشکلی داشتین امکان این رو دارا هستین که رفع اشکال کنید , کلاس های صنعتی شریف هر چقدر هم خوب باشن , از حضور فیزیکی در سر کلاس غافل نشید*


شما رقابت رو به طور کلی حذف بدونین . تو هر دو مدرسه ، توسطِ دبیران محترم ، به بدترین کلاس کل دوران تدریسش ، شناخته می شدیم .
 مدیرای هر دو مدرسه ، یه پاشون تو دفتر بود یه پاشون تو کلاس ما که بگه هنوز نمی خواین به خودتون بیاین ؟

درواقع جو بیخیالی تو هر دو کلاس ، بیشتر رواج داشته تا رقابت . اگه رقابتی هم هست ، اون بیخیالیه به اندازه کافی غالبه که کلا محوش کنه و طرفی که جو گرفتتشم بیخیال درس خوندن شه ! تاثیر نگرفتنم واقعا مشکله !
یه گوجه سالم ، چه قدر میتونه تو یه سبد گوجه گندیده دوام بیاره ؟ نباید جداش کرد ؟!
ناخودآگاه به آدم القا میشه ، اونا که نمی خونن و دبیرم قطع امید کرده ، من چرا بخونم ؟ 
مثال میزنم . دبیر حسابان ما ، از بچه ها اونقدر شاکی بود ، که دیگه حتی ازشون نمیخواست تمرین بنویسن !! بیخیال فقط درسشو میداد و می رفت و وقتی به تنگ میومد میگفت ، فقط منتظرم این سال تموم شه من راحت شم از دست شما . 

در مورد رفع اشکال ، ترجیح میدم با یه جلسه ی خصوصی ، اشکالم رو رفع کنم . همیشه همین بوده . از دبیرام هیچوقت هیچی نمی پرسیدم .

----------


## Team Sar Dadbin

بدترین اشتباه تحصیلی اته !

----------


## N3DA

این یه تصمیم شخصیه و باید خیلی از فاکتور ها رو در نظر گرفت.من تجربه ی شخصی خودم رو میگم :
من و دو تا از دوستام پارسال سر همممممممممممه ی کلاسا میرفتیم:حتی دینی و زمین.دو نفرمون هیچی قبول نشدیم.یکیمون زبان چینی قبول شد  :Yahoo (21): 
خیلی از بچه ها نمیومدن.تقریبا نصف کلاس سرجمع دو ماه اومدن و از سر و ته مدرسه میزدن.منم اعتقادم اول سال این بود که تو جو باشم بهتره و مدرسه به آدم نظم میده بعدها فهمیدم فقط به خود آدم بستگی داره  :Yahoo (21):  البته اونایی هم که نیومدن چیزای جالبی قبول نشدن...
من پارسال کلاس هم میرفتم.یعنی صب تا دو مدرسه.دو تا هفت کلاس.یعنی میخواستمم تایم پیدا نمیکردم بخونم  :Yahoo (21): 
اگه قرار بر اینه برید مدرسه و استفاده ای نبرین و بخواین از دی وی دی استفاده کنین،توصیه م اینه نرین.همین آزمونای قلمچی که دوهفته یه باره شما رو در جو قرار خواهد داد...
یه نکته ی دیگه هم دوستای بیخودی هست که ماهیت خودشون رو سال کنکور نشون میدن که فک کنم این مسئله تو پسرا خیلی کمتر باشه.من دوست صمیمی 15 ساله م عین یک سال رو به من گفت ترازاش 6500 الی هفت هزار حتی هشت هزاره.من فروردین کارنامه ش رو دیدم که میانگین ترازش 4600 بود.خیلی روحیه مو میباختم وقتی میگفت 7000 میشم.فک میکردم من خنگم که ترازام زیر هفت هزاره  :Yahoo (21): 
خلاصه اینا هم هست.من ترجیح میدم تو پروسه ی سال کنکور هیچچچچچچچچچ احدی رو نبینم .

----------


## Egotist

> سلام داداش گلم
> با تمام احترامی که واسه نظرتون قائلم ولی واسه ما هر سال تنها رقابت بین دانش آموزان گرفتن صندلی جلوی کولر بود (بدون اغراق)  انگیزه هم که بدست نمی آوردی و فضای رقابتی که نداشت هیچ ! همون انگیزه ای که خودت داشتی هم به فــنا میرفت ! معلم های ما هم امسال فقط فیزیک بد نبود ! بقیه همش سرشون تو واتساپ و تلگرام و اینستاگرام و فیس بوک و ... بود ! معلم زیست و شیمی مون که رفع اشکال نمی کردن هیچ ! اگه ازشون سوال میپرسیدی هم برعکس (اشتباه) جوابت میدادن ! همون چیزی که خودت بلد بودی هم یجورایی یادت میرفت ! معلم ریاضی مون ازش بعضی سوالای قلم چی رو می پرسیدم مسخرم میکرد ! میگفت این سوالا نه تو کنکور بدردت میخوره و نه تو نهایی ! کلاً امسال مدرسه ما به جز خستگی چیزی واسمون نداشت !
>  ** واسه اینکه باور کنی، پیشنهاد میکنم یه سر به مناطق محروم جنوب کشور از جمله *بوشهر* ، هرمزگان ، خوزستان بزنید **
> استارتر تاپیک، تنها کسی که* در این زمینه* میتونه کمکت کنه خودتی ! چونکه کسی از وضع مدرسه شما آگاه نیست !


مَمَد چه قدر مطمئنی که میتونی خودت بدون  مدرسه

 ادامه دار بخونی ؟

در ضمن مدارس منطقه محروم شرف دارن به پلنگ خونه های شهرای بزرگ .

شاید وضعیت بد باشه براتون اما به مراتب پلنگ خونه ها بدترن 

پس همچین دنبال بهانه و دلیل و برهان برای بد بودن وضعیتتون نباشین

----------


## hoomanfrs

> شما رقابت رو به طور کلی حذف بدونین . تو هر دو مدرسه ، توسطِ دبیران محترم ، به بدترین کلاس کل دوران تدریسش ، شناخته می شدیم . مدیرای هر دو مدرسه ، یه پاشون تو دفتر بود یه پاشون تو کلاس ما که بگه هنوز نمی خواین به خودتون بیاین ؟درواقع جو بیخیالی تو هر دو کلاس ، بیشتر رواج داشته تا رقابت . اگه رقابتی هم هست ، اون بیخیالیه به اندازه کافی غالبه که کلا محوش کنه و طرفی که جو گرفتتشم بیخیال درس خوندن شه ! تاثیر نگرفتنم واقعا مشکله !یه گوجه سالم ، چه قدر میتونه تو یه سبد گوجه گندیده دوام بیاره ؟ نباید جداش کرد ؟!ناخودآگاه به آدم القا میشه ، اونا که نمی خونن و دبیرم قطع امید کرده ، من چرا بخونم ؟ مثال میزنم . دبیر حسابان ما ، از بچه ها اونقدر شاکی بود ، که دیگه حتی ازشون نمیخواست تمرین بنویسن !! بیخیال فقط درسشو میداد و می رفت و وقتی به تنگ میومد میگفت ، فقط منتظرم این سال تموم شه من راحت شم از دست شما . در مورد رفع اشکال ، ترجیح میدم با یه جلسه ی خصوصی ، اشکالم رو رفع کنم . همیشه همین بوده . از دبیرام هیچوقت هیچی نمی پرسیدم .


ميگن اگه انگيزه باشه تو هر شرايطى باشى ميشه درس خوند. فك كنم بتونم دركت كنم ، معلم خيلى موثره . يادمه يه معلم رياضى داشتم ، توپ به معناى واقعيه يعنى همه از رو علاقه ميومدن ، كلاسش خيلى جذاب بود و خب برعكسش هم هست . دوست عزيزبايد همه جوانب رو بسنجى ، اگه واقعا ميبينى مدرسه هيچ هيچ كمكى بهت نميكنه منظورم اينه كه تو تلاشتو ميكنى كه درسو بفهمى اما نميتونى ، اونوقت به نظرم مدرسه رفتن بي فايده هست .همونطور كه خودت گفتى بايد يه هفته يا دوهفته امتحانش كنى ببينى چطوري . كلا مهم همون انگيزه هست ، بايد مطمئن بشى انگيزه ى كاذب ندارى ، من يكيو ميشناختم ميگفت ميخوام از فردا بشينم كامل درس بخونم و تست بزنم ، اما اخرش كارش عملى نشد .من خودم اوايل از مدرسه زده شده بودم اما يه هفته عين ادم نشستم درس خوندم و تو امتحانات يه نمره ى خوبى گرفتم ، اصولا ادم هر وقت تو يه درسى موفق ميشه علاقش نسبت به اون درسه زياد ميشه ، اينطورى منم دوست داشتم برم مدرسه .در كل بايد مطمئن بشى ميتونى بدون حضور تو كلاس درساتو كامل بخونى . موفق باشى

----------


## Mr.Dr

> مَمَد چه قدر مطمئنی که میتونی خودت بدون  مدرسه
> 
>  ادامه دار بخونی ؟
> 
> در ضمن مدارس منطقه محروم شرف دارن به پلنگ خونه های شهرای بزرگ .
> 
> شاید وضعیت بد باشه براتون اما به مراتب پلنگ خونه ها بدترن 
> 
> پس همچین دنبال بهانه و دلیل و برهان برای بد بودن وضعیتتون نباشین


سجاد، شما بچه کلان شهر و منطقه یکی ! قطعاً نمیتونی اوضاع ما رو تصور کنی !
به هر حال هر کسی از حال و احوال و اوضاع مدرسه و خودش آگاهه !
 :Yahoo (1):

----------

